# [SOLVED] smb://gollum/shared does not exist

## Aquiles

Hi,

I'm trying to share a folder (/home/joan/shared) via samba. My smb.conf configuration looks like this after reading several howtos:

```

[global]

workgroup = cnm

security = share

guest account = nobody

[shared]

comment = Shared files @ gollum

path = /home/joan/shared/

browseable = yes

read only = yes

guest only = yes

guest ok = yes

follow symlinks = no

wide links = no

hosts allow = 158.109.6. 127.

```

My nobody account is active (I saw it was disabled by default), and the permissions of /home/joan/shared are the following:

```

drwxrwxr-x  2 joan shares        4096 2009-04-27 11:19 shared

```

Furthermore, the user "nobody" is in the group "shares".

Well, I can see the workgroups of the network. I can access the "cnm" workgroup. I can see the computer "gollum", and I can see that there is a folder named "shared" inside. But when I try to access the folder "shared" I get the following message in konqueror:

```

The file or folder smb://gollum/shared does not exist.

```

Anybody knows what's missing?

Thanks

----------

## justinkb

the hosts allow in your smb.conf doesn't look right.

----------

## Aquiles

 *justinkb wrote:*   

> the hosts allow in your smb.conf doesn't look right.

 

I have tried removing the line but the results are the same   :Question: 

----------

## pigeon768

the 'nobody' user should not have access to /home/joan, therefore will not have access to /home/joan/shared. Don't 'fix' this by making /home/joan/ permissions anything other than 700, fix it by making a folder somewhere in /var that is readable by all and owned and writable by the user you want to have access to it.

Also, make sure you have mount-cifs installed. Lots of weird, completely unhelpful error messages come up when you try and access a cifs share without mount-cifs installed.

----------

## Hu

Have you checked the Samba logs?

Why are you using SMB instead of NFS?

----------

## Aquiles

 *pigeon768 wrote:*   

> the 'nobody' user should not have access to /home/joan, therefore will not have access to /home/joan/shared. Don't 'fix' this by making /home/joan/ permissions anything other than 700, fix it by making a folder somewhere in /var that is readable by all and owned and writable by the user you want to have access to it.
> 
> Also, make sure you have mount-cifs installed. Lots of weird, completely unhelpful error messages come up when you try and access a cifs share without mount-cifs installed.

 

Thanks for the tips. Now everything works as expected.

----------

## Aquiles

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Have you checked the Samba logs?
> 
> Why are you using SMB instead of NFS?

 

Well, most of the computers here run Windows...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

